# Theft.



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

We stay up pretty late working on props in the front yard. 

I think one of the kids waiting for the bus took one of our tombstones.

The wind does not remove metal stakes planted over 12 inches in the ground. or a lantern.

I'm going to wait in my front yard and watch all the kids come home from school. if I see someone carrying a tombstone I'm taking a picture and telling their parents and the police.

Next year I'm buying closed circuit TV cameras from harbor freight.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

That sucks, shaun. I would much rather lose something to wind then have it stolen.

All I can say is, "sorry".


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Ouch...sorry shaunathan. I hope you find out who did it.


----------



## airscapes (Oct 3, 2006)

If you can swing it I just bought one of these to capture faces when popups go off. It works very good in total darkness and in daylight but is NOT water proof so would need a box if you plan on leaving it out side.
http://www.allelectronics.com/cgi-bin/item/VC-46/135/MINI_WIRELESS_NIGHT-VISION_CAMERA_.html

Thing about this site.. once the stock is gone, they don't always get more.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

that just sucks... big time!!

I am glad i've never had that problem,but cameras good idea even if they are fake and visible they'll think twice.

Luckily my tombstones are rocks so if they want a rock let them, i have more.


----------



## malibooman (Aug 18, 2006)

Yea that really sucks. That's why I wait until the big day to put the good stuff out.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

i sweat it out every day-you'll never know


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I had some gravestones get stolen last year so now I only have 4 in my yard. I bought some foam to make more, but just haven't had time yet.

I made a fence to go around my yard this year, but it would have been cheaper to just make more gravestones each year.

We feel for ya man. Let us know if you catch him or her.


----------



## Beepem (Jul 17, 2006)

dude!

aagghhh let us know if you catch em...you should jump them and kick their face.


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Beepem is a little extreme - but I think we all reflect his basic sentiment!


----------



## SweeneyFamilyHorror (Aug 14, 2006)

Shaun...I know how frustrating that must be. We're with you in spirit BUT DON'T LET THIS EAT AT YOU. How stupid were you when you were a kid? I was a raving idiot. It's nothing personal. NOT to say that you shouldn't be upset. Just don't let it spoil the whole thing for you. When you haunt this isn't a matter of if but rather of when. Keep us posted!


----------



## shaunathan (Sep 18, 2005)

thank god that Koumajutsu is mega retentive and decided to give the lantern "a quick seal" on the bottom, turns out the lantern was in my garage whree we've been building props, under a blucky lol...

Whew! ok so I have the lantern but the stone is still gone next year the cemetery will be fenced completely and they'll have to hurt themselves to steal one... at least I will know who they are when they sue me lol


----------



## Fright Yard (Jul 12, 2006)

I did the same, my graveyard is completly enclosed so if they go to take something they are gonna really have to work for it, but the police car in my driveway also helps................lol


----------



## Gloomy_Gus (Jul 11, 2006)

That's one of the reasons I've been using my garage as the primary haunt. I can close the garage door if I want to keep peeps out. I put out the tombstones everyday and bring them back in at night. It also helps to build the antici.............pation  for the big night.


----------



## otherworldly (Jul 25, 2006)

Theft sucks, anytime of year. Sorry dude.


----------



## Merlin (The Quiet One) (Feb 23, 2006)

We've had theft and vandalism for the past few years so now the haunt is set up as a walk thru under the carports. I set the cemetary in the front yard, the other decorations out front are inexpensive stuff and things I don't plan on using next year. I wired the bluckys in place due to wind and previous theft problems, so if anyone plans on taking them, the better bring wire cutters!


----------

